# Temporary Living



## Dazza (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello,

I am 17 years old and have been visiting Cyprus every year with my family since I was 13. Next year I hope to take a year out of College before going onto university in the country I live (Northern Ireland).

Next summer I am very eager to travel and when I visited Protaras earlier this month I noticed a lot of young British workers in bars and clubs. I was wondering if it is possible for me to move over to Cyprus in the summer of 2009 (late June/early July) to September. 

Is this possible? How easy is it to get a temporary job and a place to rent for 3 months? What are the steps I need to take in order to achieve this dream?

Thanks for your help and I look forward to hear your response,
Darren.


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Darren, 

from what i have reading in this forum and past experience, its dead easy to do. Get some emergancy money in your back pocket, book a flight, book into cheap hotel for few nights, then go job hunting I am sure a young irish lad can get work in the bars easy. From my experience the more people you talk to the better. hood luck


----------



## Monti Cristo (Jul 20, 2008)

You are completely mad!

The Brits are teenagers working for peanuts and a free place to stay for the summer. You can't just show up and get a job at some great beach bar, if you could why wouldn't all tourists just show up and do the same?





bailey44 said:


> Darren,
> 
> from what i have reading in this forum and past experience, its dead easy to do. Get some emergancy money in your back pocket, book a flight, book into cheap hotel for few nights, then go job hunting I am sure a young irish lad can get work in the bars easy. From my experience the more people you talk to the better. hood luck


----------



## Dazza (Jul 26, 2008)

Monti Cristo said:


> You are completely mad!
> 
> The Brits are teenagers working for peanuts and a free place to stay for the summer. You can't just show up and get a job at some great beach bar, if you could why wouldn't all tourists just show up and do the same?


What would be your advice then? What preparation would I need to take before I even leave the country?


----------



## Monti Cristo (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are dead-set on going you can simply contact one of any of the big resorts and get an application. They typically do all the firing but the money is not great.



Dazza said:


> What would be your advice then? What preparation would I need to take before I even leave the country?


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Darren you are 17 years of age, just do it and dont panic about what goes wrong coz everything always works out fine, look at how many people go travelling all over the world and have to time of there lives.


----------



## Monti Cristo (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope your trip is a successful one. However, the naivitai of this line in the recent quote "everything always works out fine" is great if you don't live on planet Earth.

You just need to pick a place where you can make some cash. If you go to the bigger party islands like Mykinos or Rhodes you'll probably have more options.





bailey44 said:


> Darren you are 17 years of age, just do it and dont panic about what goes wrong coz everything always works out fine, look at how many people go travelling all over the world and have to time of there lives.


----------



## Monti Cristo (Jul 20, 2008)

"everything always works out fine"

What planet are you from? Just make sure you pick an island where you can make some cash like Mykinos or Rhodes.


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

not the anal planet you are on obivously. 

good luck


----------



## Monti Cristo (Jul 20, 2008)

WOW, your a power-house of intellectual strength. You should try reading a newspaper once a year.



bailey44 said:


> not the anal planet you are on obivously.
> 
> good luck


----------

